# Cubing in Arkansas



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 2, 2019)

So I have made this thread because there is no such thing as one yet and I wanted to see if anybody has any cubing groups or anything in Arkansas.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 2, 2019)

Where in Arkansas do you live?


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 2, 2019)

Owen Morrison said:


> Where in Arkansas do you live?


Northwest corner


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 2, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Northwest corner


what city?


----------



## TheLegend12 (Dec 2, 2019)

I live in North/central arkansas.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Dec 2, 2019)

South Arkansas here!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 2, 2019)

Owen Morrison said:


> what city?


To specific for me. Let’s just say basically the corner.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 2, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> To specific for me. Let’s just say basically the corner.


sorry then I can't help I am not good with directions


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 2, 2019)

Owen Morrison said:


> sorry then I can't help I am not good with directions


...
Fayettville


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 2, 2019)

no sorry I am to for away from that to start a cubing group


----------



## Thumbprint (Jul 19, 2021)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> ...
> Fayettville


Hey I live in the Northwest region too


----------

